# Hi everybody!



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

Hi one and all!

Just a quick message to introduce myself!

Im a 21 yr old student from Nottingham, graduating in a couple of weeks (as long as these exams go well!) studying Sport and Exercise Science.

I like to think I have good knowledge on many aspects of training from diet to setting up programs and am looking forward to contributing! Also i currently have good access to many current scientific journals and will do my best to help anyone who requires specific information on current research trends.

been training on and off (due to injury and then laziness) for bout 2 years.my current goals are to get an athletic looking figure more than a massive hulking one, and once i achieve that I'll see how i progress!

height = 5ft 9

weight = 78kg (up from 73 in last 4months

bf% = 14% (down from 18% in last 4 months)

thats me!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

welcome mate, just joined myself.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

cheers mate!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Good weight gain and fat loss in that period, good for the look that you are trying to achieve.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

thanks splinter, it hasnt been easy. strict low fat lowish carb, very high protein diet, 2000-2500kcals a day. done lots n lots n lots of cardio, 45-60mins 5-6 times a week and weights 3 times a week. very time consuming doing cardio and weights, but im a student and only have bout 7 hours or so a week of Uni lectures so i manage!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Tozar, try and include some good fats (omega 3, 6 and 9), these will make your fat loss easier and you wont feel so drained when on low carbs.

Welcome to the board and please feel free to post any good/relevant info from the journals in our articles section, a little education does us all the world of good!

www.extremenutrition.co.uk

www.gasp-uk.com


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

welcome 8)


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

cheers caymen!


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

hiya mate


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

welcome aboard mate!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks guys.

every1 seems so friendly!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

we are!! lol

come here you can hold my hand if you want! lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

lol. give over. :roll:

i just mean that on most boards when u start posting every1 just basically ignores u for a good few months n if u still stick around then u mite eventually get noticed!


----------

